
Yahoo is the Online Version of the Paper Box Manufacturer (Marksonland) - trs81
http://www.marksonland.com/2010/01/yahoo_is_the_online_version_of.html
======
idlewords
Calling Yahoo a pure sales and marketing site, with a worthless brand, is
silly.

The big moneymakers at Yahoo continue to be content-driven parts of the site
like sports, dating, and classifieds, and the brand is one of the company's
biggest assets.

Rather than having one product and focusing on it, Yahoo is still a big Jello
mold of a company, with various tidbits (Flickr, jobs site, delicious)
suspended inside it with no clear rhyme or reason.

Disclaimer: used to work there, don't anymore

------
jasonlbaptiste
AOL is doing everything Yahoo should have done.

------
aresant
Yahoo needs a FriendFeed aquisition to better tie together their many sub-
properties.

Millions of people (myself included) participate in a variety of their tools :
commerce, stocks, email, chat, flickr, etc. but there is no clear thread
holding them together.

Their homepage does a poor job of this IMO.

